# Anna Ashe Poodles in Florida I think



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi,

You've inadvertently landed in an administrative forum. You'll be seen better if you post in Breeder Directory or even Poodle Talk. Good Luck!

After a quick peek at their website, I'd say it's worth asking them more questions. They're a part of the AKC Bred with HEART program. 

I'd ask them to tell you specifically what each dam and sire are tested for, by size, and if those results are on the OFA site. Ask about puppy socialization and temperament testing.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Looks good to me, I'm no expert but they seem involved in conformation, obedience and health test. I


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Mufar42 said:


> Looks good to me, I'm no expert but they seem involved in conformation, obedience and health test. I


Looks good to me too.


----------

